

Britney Spears at 8-1 to be next celeb to have a hoax death story - bensummers
http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/2010/01/28/depp-charge-goes-down-like-a-bomb-115875-22000475/

======
bensummers
I suspect the Bookmakers in question are going to learn an expensive lesson
about how the internet works.

